# MaximPep Clen  ... No Good?



## JT23 (Jun 22, 2014)

Let me start out by saying that I have used Clen many times. The past 3  or 4 times I have used RUI or Innovative. I have always had good results  from them. I wanted to give MaximPep a try since they were doing a buy 2  get 1 free special and I read many many good reviews on them. As a  matter of fact, I could not find a negative one. 

 BUT, I started their Clen about a week and a half ago. I am up to  160mcg. I have not felt a thing since day one. Maybe a small increased  energy "feeling", but nothing that comes with the normal clen cycle. I  can usually not go any higher than 120mcg on other brands I have tried.  With Maxim, I have no side effects that normally come with it. Not that I  enjoy them, but I like to know its working. No increase in body temp,  no cramps, no sweats, no shakes... Did I just get a bad batch? Anyone  else order from them recently? 						

Again.. I have heard great things about MaximPep, so not trying to bash them.... just curious if anyone else had these same "results" with a recent purchase.


----------



## Z82 (Jun 22, 2014)

I can guarantee you it is not bunk. You're really the only one I've ever heard this from. Have you measured body temp? How's the fat loss? Is diet and training on point? 

Maxim knows its not bunk but email him and tell him I sent you to get a free replacement bottle. Also I assume you're talking about your rat, maxim does not condone human use whatsoever.

Info@maximpeptide.com

By the way....nice 1st post. I'm almost inclined to call BS. But I've already said it so I won't go back on that.


----------



## Z82 (Jun 22, 2014)

Have your order number in the email too. If you don't have that or at least a way he can track thay you actually made a purchase....than never mind the replacement.


----------



## JT23 (Jun 22, 2014)

Body temp has not changed.. diet is very much in check. This was not a rant on Maxim. It was a good special, and assumed others jumped on it like I did. Thats why I asked if anyone has ordered recently... Like I said in the post.. I have never heard a negative review which is why i tried them out. Of course you will call BS.. thats what people do... People come to forums to get answers and there is always those people that want to jump on them about it. 

I emailed them today. They responded very fast and will be sending replacements out. Best customer service I have had with any of the companies I have dealt with.


----------



## Z82 (Jun 22, 2014)

No people don't jump on question askers all the time, I'm the last to actually do it. When you come to this forum and your 1st post is this...its kind of weird. Usually 1st post is an intro.

Anyway, I told him you were coming. Maxim always takes care of customers. Let me know if you need anything else brother.


----------



## JT23 (Jun 22, 2014)

I am sure this was just a fluke, and will love what he sends me. The customer service alone says a lot about someone and their company.


----------



## Bodyarchitect (Aug 27, 2014)

I had pretty much the same experience.  I had never used the stuff on my pet rat before, but I know others who have. I started low and worked up to 120mcg per day and held for 7 days then tapered off for two. I observed none of the expected effects, no sweat, jitters, elevated HR, energy...nothing. Weight and bodyfat  decrease but not at any greater rate than in the past with normal nutrition/training. Not sure if it was the product or maybe just higher dosing is required.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hard to take people seriously that never post or contribute to the community.  I understand people have issues with sponsors but if you never come here you're better off just taking it up with the sponsor directly.  Only because there is no way to tell if your a troll or not.  Basically we have no clue if you even know how to measure..... We know nothing about you guys.


----------



## Z82 (Aug 27, 2014)

Or people who don't bother to contact reps either.


----------



## JP223 (Aug 28, 2014)

I did not get the shakes on maxim's clen ....I did loose fat  I would order again


----------

